# Have you ever questioned the real use of  the latest vaccines?



## squatting dog (Dec 30, 2021)

I have, and I've studied up on it quite extensively. Been accused of being a conspiracy nut because I didn't trust Bill Gates way back at the beginning. 
Here's why... 
No matter how snopes or any other (cough cough) fact check spins it, Bill Gates did say he wanted to reduce the worlds population. 
This is a direct quote:
"First, we’ve got population. The world today has 6.8 billion people. That’s headed up to about nine billion. Now, if we do a really great job on new VACCINES, health care, reproductive health services, we could lower that by, perhaps, 10 or 15 percent. But there, we see an  increase of about 1.3".

So even though (cough, cough) SNOPES and FactCheck scream this is a hoax, Gates did say it and the Sovereign Independent quoted him accurately. But the defenders of Gates insist it was taken out of context. Ok, so, let's put it into full context.

"I’m going to talk today about energy and climate. And that might seem a bit surprising, because my full-time work at the foundation is mostly about vaccines and seeds, about the things that we need to invent and deliver to help the poorest two billion live better lives.
CO2 is warming the planet, and the equation on CO2 is actually a very straightforward one. If you sum up the CO2 that gets emitted, that leads to a temperature increase, and that temperature increase leads to some very negative effects":

He then identifies his equation that will determine whether or not we get to zero CO2:   WHOA, we have to pause here for a moment. Let's not forget, that we are a carbon-based lifeform. Seems there are two things you hate Bill: Life and Carbon.   CO2 actually leads to the GREENING of the planet. Like in Pre-Historic Times. Have you seen a global map? Have you seen the desert belt? Maybe if we were INCREASING CO2, we'd have something a little more LUSH, But then, that might make too much sense and not enough dollars in certain pocket's.
OK, back to the speech:

"First, we’ve got population. The world today has 6.8 billion people. . . .The second factor is the services we use. . . . Now, efficiency, “E,” the energy for each service used... here, finally we have some good news. . . there are a lot of services where you can bring the energy for that service down quite 
substantially. Some individual services even bring it down by 90 percent". . . .

So, Bill Gates specifically mentioned vaccines as one factor that would help reduce population. (as taken in context). By the way, That is not how a vaccine is supposed to work. A vaccine is supposed to immunize recipients against disease and make them healthy. Healthy people reproduce. That increases population, at least over the mid-term.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 30, 2021)

I don't know a single _thinking _human being who disagrees that human population is excessive, is reaching unsustainable levels and is destroying our planet's resources.

From Reuters:
Fact Check-Bill Gates quote about vaccines and population growth has been taken out of context again  ​By Reuters Fact Check
3 Min Read

A comment from Bill Gates about vaccines and population growth has again been taken out of context.

On social media, one post asked: “so you’r [sic] telling me , the same guy that said “ we can lower the amount of people on earth with vaccines “is now making a vaccine and the people cant [sic] wait to get injected with it …..” (here)

The misinterpretation stems from a comment Gates made during a TED talk in 2010 about methods for reducing the world’s carbon emissions to zero (here). Crucially, one of the factors pushing carbon emissions to an unsustainable level is population growth.

“First, we’ve got population,” he said during the talk organized by TED, a non-profit organization devoted to spreading ideas. “The world today has 6.8 billion people. That’s headed up to about nine billion. Now, if we do a really great job on new vaccines, health care, reproductive health services, we could lower that by, perhaps, 10 or 15 percent. But there, we see an increase of about 1.3.”


However, Gates was not suggesting the global population should be killed off using vaccines. He is instead saying that improving public health using vaccinations can reduce unsustainable population growth in the future – and with it, lower carbon emissions.

The Microsoft co-founder has long been a proponent of population control to target the roots of poverty and unrest (here).

In 2011, he told Forbes magazine that when he first entered public health it was to focus on contraception (here).

When he later saw data suggesting that when mortality rates fall, so, too, do birth rates, Gates shifted his focus from preventing births to saving people already alive.


“We moved pretty heavily into vaccines once we understood that,” he told Forbes.

Reuters has previously addressed claims about Gates’ opinions on population control (here , here).

VERDICT​Missing context. In a talk about reducing CO2 emissions, Gates said improving healthcare through vaccination could bring future population growth to a sustainable level, and with it, carbon emissions.

This article was produced by the Reuters Fact Check team. Read more about our work to fact-check social media posts here.


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 30, 2021)

Still believing the world is over populated ehhh? Here's a tid-bit for you to mull over.
The *world* is NOT overpopulated. *Everyone* can *fit* in *Texas*. And if all of the planets people were put in the united states (3.79 million miles) there would only be 1846 people per square mile. Bottom line…there is plenty of room on this planet and there are plenty of resources, and when resources become constrained man will always use his creativity and resourcefulness to solve any problems that may arise.
The only problem I see is people are too lazy to make use of resources, because that takes hard work. Way easier to wring their hands and cry for someone to do something. 
Quick question for you StarSong... do you think we need zero CO2?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 30, 2021)

Twisted thinking, Squatting Dog.  Obviously, Bill Gates was not talking about using anti-Covid vaccines to kill off people. Even if he was the King of the Evil Empire, I very much doubt that he would be that public about doing it, he'd just keep killing people.

He was referring to birth control, and the use of vaccines against disease to prevent people from having enormous numbers of children in order to have a better chance that some of them will live. Why on earth would he be announcing his evil intentions?

But you knew that.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 30, 2021)

P.S. Welcome back StarSong. I've missed you here.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 30, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I don't know a single _thinking _human being who disagrees that human population is excessive, is reaching unsustainable levels and is destroying our planet's resources.
> 
> From Reuters:
> Fact Check-Bill Gates quote about vaccines and population growth has been taken out of context again  ​By Reuters Fact Check
> ...


Okay...I read this three times "He is instead saying that improving public health using vaccinations can reduce unsustainable population growth in the future – and with it, lower carbon emissions." and it still doesn't make sense to me. If vaccines are ostensibly to improve health, how would they reduce an "unsustainable population".  Wouldn't they work to do just the opposite, considering people in better health would live longer? I have a friend, and she's not alone, who swears Bill Gates is evil.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 31, 2021)

I'm not going to argue about Bill Gates. People who see conspiracy theories everywhere are welcome to do so. I personally think Elon Musk is far more dangerous to humanity's future than Bill Gates, but that's not the point of this thread.  

Entities (whether people, governments or corporations) with too much money and/or power are threats. Big oil is a perfect example. Ditto tobacco. 
Power corrupts. Absolute power corrupts absolutely.

@Diva, it may seem counter-intuitive but statistics prove the most effective way to reduce population rates and elevate standards of living is to improve health care, education (particularly of women), childhood mortality (via healthcare and vaccines), women's rights, and income levels.

Countries that limit women's rights and opportunities have very high birth rates. Frankly, there's not a lot else for these women to do than raise children. When other possibilities are open to women, birthing huge broods is a lot less appealing.

 When women have access to birth control they almost inevitably use it.  They're no fools - fewer children means parents don't have to spread scarce resources so thinly.   Better to have 2 children you can feed and educate than 8 in various stages of starvation plus you're pregnant again.

What I'm saying is borne out statistically. Patriarchal countries with poor health care and that limit women have high birth rates. Trends over the past 60 years: 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_past_fertility_rate


----------



## StarSong (Dec 31, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Still believing the world is over populated ehhh? Here's a tid-bit for you to mull over.
> The *world* is NOT overpopulated. *Everyone* can *fit* in *Texas*. And if all of the planets people were put in the united states (3.79 million miles) there would only be 1846 people per square mile. Bottom line…there is plenty of room on this planet and there are plenty of resources, and when resources become constrained man will always use his creativity and resourcefulness to solve any problems that may arise.
> The only problem I see is people are too lazy to make use of resources, because that takes hard work. Way easier to wring their hands and cry for someone to do something.
> Quick question for you StarSong... do you think we need zero CO2?


This is an old saw that is essentially meaningless in the real world.  It fails to take into consideration virtually everything humans need for existence (never mind comfort).  Mr. Pianka responds well to this:
http://www.zo.utexas.edu/courses/THOC/Texas.html

*Let's Put Everybody into Texas*

© Eric R. Pianka

_ "Land, they aren't making any more of it" -- Will Rogers_

Humans cannot live without food and water.  One third of Earth's surface is desert which supports very few people.  People can visit deserts but long-term survival in desert regions is very tenuous. Cities built in deserts like Los Angeles, Las Vegas, Phoenix, and Tuscon, cannot exist without importing water or pumping groundwater out of deep aquifers. Indeed, they all face serious water shortages.   Similarly, humans cannot sustain themselves for very long in mountains, though we often visit these regions on a temporary basis.  Humans have occupied almost all of Earth's habitable lands.






Some like to assert that everybody on Earth could be fit into the State of Texas, using logic as follows.  The area of Texas is about 262,000 mi2. Dividing this figure by the current human population of 7 billion leaves each person with less than 100 square meters, a small plot the size of a big room about 10 m x 10 m.  Sounds plausible enough, right?  Without going into the fact that almost half the State is desert, notice we have not allowed for any roads, shopping malls, schools, hospitals, football stadiums, prisons, sewage plants, rivers, lakes, reservoirs, golf courses, parks, and what else? How much land does it take to support a human being?













Let's do the math again, but this time for the entire planet. The total land surface area of Earth is about 57,308,738 square miles, of which about 24% is mountainous and about 33% is desert.  Subtracting this uninhabitable 57% (32,665,981 mi2) from the total land area leaves 24,642,757 square miles or 15.77 billion acres of habitable land.

Divide this figure by the current human population of 7 billion (that's 7,000 *million* people!) and you get just under one hectare (2.3 acres) per person. If all the habitable land on Earth were equally distributed among all human beings present on Earth, this is the per capita share of good land per person. Again, however, we have not allowed for any nice amenities such as roads, schools, hospitals, shopping malls, rivers, lakes, reservoirs, parks, golf courses, etc. Even so, could you live on 2.3 acres?

Efforts have been made to estimate the amount of land needed to sustain an average individual human (link). A person living the lifestyle of an average American requires almost 24 acres, ten times the world per capita share. The Shrinking Planet

*Bottom Line: *For everyone presently on this planet to enjoy the lifestyle of an average American, we would need about ten planet Earths. We have only one. For everyone to live like an American, Earth can only support about one-tenth as many people. To increase the average quality of life, the number of people on Earth must be reduced.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 31, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> I have, and I've studied up on it quite extensively. Been accused of being a conspiracy nut because I didn't trust Bill Gates way back at the beginning.
> Here's why...
> No matter how snopes or any other (cough cough) fact check spins it, Bill Gates did say he wanted to reduce the worlds population.
> This is a direct quote:
> ...


My grandchildren got vaccinated by planned parenthood so they could not get pregnant so he may have just misused the word vaccine as my grandchild do, to mean a manner of birth control.  Even the rich, famous, and educated can misuse words.

I do not hate Bill Gates.  Like all humans he has done bad things and good things.  God will judge us all.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 31, 2021)

StarSong said:


> This is an old saw that is essentially meaningless in the real world.  It fails to take into consideration virtually everything humans need for existence (never mind comfort).  Mr. Pianka responds well to this:
> http://www.zo.utexas.edu/courses/THOC/Texas.html
> 
> *Let's Put Everybody into Texas*
> ...


Yikes and not to mention our garbage.


----------



## rgp (Dec 31, 2021)

Just to answer the OP's original question ............ All the time.


----------



## Geezerette (Dec 31, 2021)

Many people who have fame and notoriety make pronouncements on topics they really don’t tknow anything in depth about. Bill Gates is one of them. 
Agreeing with StarSong about the role that suppression of women has.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 31, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Still believing the world is over populated ehhh? Here's a tid-bit for you to mull over.
> The *world* is NOT overpopulated. *Everyone* can *fit* in *Texas*. And if all of the planets people were put in the united states (3.79 million miles) there would only be 1846 people per square mile. Bottom line…there is plenty of room on this planet and there are plenty of resources, and when resources become constrained man will always use his creativity and resourcefulness to solve any problems that may arise.
> The only problem I see is people are too lazy to make use of resources, because that takes hard work. Way easier to wring their hands and cry for someone to do something.
> Quick question for you StarSong... do you think we need zero CO2?


But I don’t want to live in Texas.  It’s too hot.  It has fire ants.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 31, 2021)

The 'opinions" about Covid and the vaccines have reached ridiculous levels.  I can't recall anything in recent years that has been so "swamped" with conspiracy theories.  

The one's that crack me up are the articles about all the "poisons" contained in these vaccines.  Like nearly every other vaccine, or drug, these vaccines DO contain dangerous ingredients....if taken in large quantities.  But then, if we were to avoid all substances that are dangerous to our health, we would be relegated to breathing filtered air, and drinking distilled water...and NO food items.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 31, 2021)

Geezerette said:


> Many people who have fame and notoriety make pronouncements on topics they really don’t tknow anything in depth about. Bill Gates is one of them.
> Agreeing with StarSong about the role that suppression of women has.


Bill Gates is well versed in health issues and the role of vaccines.  The Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation is focused on healthcare and the reduction of worldwide extreme poverty.  

I'm not a Bill Gates apologist but have always given credit where it's due - even to people I don't particularly like or agree with.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 3, 2022)

Don M. said:


> The 'opinions" about Covid and the vaccines have reached ridiculous levels.  I can't recall anything in recent years that has been so "swamped" with conspiracy theories.
> 
> The one's that crack me up are the articles about all the "poisons" contained in these vaccines.  Like nearly every other vaccine, or drug, these vaccines DO contain dangerous ingredients....if taken in large quantities.  But then, if we were to avoid all substances that are dangerous to our health, we would be relegated to breathing filtered air, and drinking distilled water...and NO food items.


You can not actually drink distilled water, I think it might be poisonous


----------



## chic (Jan 3, 2022)

rgp said:


> Just to answer the OP's original question ............ All the time.


Ditto!

The greatest trick ever pulled off was grooming people to believe they are smart for not questioning anything while the truth is staring them in the face.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 3, 2022)

chic said:


> Ditto!
> 
> The greatest trick ever pulled off was grooming people to believe they are smart for not questioning anything while the truth is staring them in the face.


Agreed.  Many have been groomed to believe some of the greatest lies ever perpetrated on the public by conspiracy theorists.  They do indeed have difficulty parsing out the truth despite mountains of world-wide scientific and epidemiological evidence.      

Far too many who put their critical thinking skills on vacation and followed charlatans have have paid with their lives for their foolishness.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 4, 2022)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/why-many-vaccinated-people-getting-050338384.html

I try to keep an open mind but as the messages seem to remind me of a child changing a story as they go to try to stay out of trouble.

One of my sons always played this when asked about something first he knew nothing...... then he knew a little..... finally after going to another witness or video the confession finally comes.
My husband always told the kids and perhaps media should be told being honest UP front will go better then clinging to a story..



 Why is it we pretend that general public is  at fault........ not that the faulty  message....... 
Remember how breakthrough cases were so  Rare  why pretend they are rare  if the shot is mainly designed to make things mild after you get it.   
NOT the same message at all.

_"People might mistakenly think the COVID-19 vaccines will completely block infection, but the shots are mainly designed to prevent severe illness, says Louis Mansky, a virus researcher at the University of Minnesota._

_And the vaccines are still doing their job on that front, particularly for people who've gotten boosters.'

"Advice for staying safe hasn't changed. Doctors say to wear masks indoors, avoid crowds and get vaccinated and boosted. Even though the shots won’t always keep you from catching the virus, they'll make it much more likely you stay alive and out of the hospital."_



Vaccine preventing people from getting was widely  promoted and repeated many times.
 Again the goal post moved and instead of saying it is not doing what we hoped but may help .... they accuse the public of being wrong

If we EVER want division eased or ended some folks media and politicians  are going to need to admit were problems in their assessment .... 
i informally polled my circle of vaccinated and they found the quote i copied and pasted insulting as that is NOT was was sold to people.

Advice is constantly changing...... and if questioned people are called names...

Elon Musk is right        "science not QUESTIONED is propaganda"


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 4, 2022)

I


Jeni said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/why-many-vaccinated-people-getting-050338384.html
> 
> I tried to keep mind open but if anyone reads this article it is this sort of thing that gets me questioning more...
> 
> ...


 I guess it depends on who you listened to in the beginning. It was always my understanding that the vaccine was not to stop you from getting Covid, but help you survive it if you got it-that has not changed except the vaccine did not last as long as docs thought it would.

Its a new disease.  It’s always changing.  So, no. The human race can not keep up, yet.  That is not the fault of the doctors or scientists, it’s just that way it is.  But you believe what you wa t to believe, I’ll believe what I want to believe; and neither opinion really matters.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 4, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> I
> 
> I guess it depends on who you listened to in the beginning. It was always my understanding that the vaccine was not to stop you from getting Covid, but help you survive it if you got it-that has not changed except the vaccine did not last as long as docs thought it would.
> 
> Its a new disease.  It’s always changing.  So, no. The human race can not keep up, yet.  That is not the fault of the doctors or scientists, it’s just that way it is.  But you believe what you wa t to believe, I’ll believe what I want to believe; and neither opinion really matters.


some repeated same lines over and over then when they did not match they tweeked a bit and told public oh no you did not hear us right
I would be more impressed if they said ... we are still in learning mode what we thought or said before may not be solid...


----------



## Don M. (Jan 4, 2022)

Perhaps when the 10th Booster is made available, this Covid thing will largely be under control.  In the meantime, even the most knowledgeable doctors and scientists are still in "learning mode" as this virus continues to mutate and spread.   All the majority of the people can do is adhere to the recommendations.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 4, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Perhaps when the 10th Booster is made available, this Covid thing will largely be under control.  In the meantime, even the most knowledgeable doctors and scientists are still in "learning mode" as this virus continues to mutate and spread.   All the majority of the people can do is adhere to the recommendations.


Yup and if there are 10 boosters or a million, I will get each and every one.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 4, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yup and if there are 10 boosters or a million, I will get each and every one.


Me too!


----------



## John cycling (Jan 4, 2022)

Jeni said:


> some repeated same lines over and over then when they did not match they tweeked a bit and told public oh no you did not hear us right
> I would be more impressed if they said ... we are still in learning mode what we thought or said before may not be solid...



The problem is that they're not in learning mode, because they always knew the harmful effects from the shots.
They're in cover up the truth mode, and they've been in that mode from the very beginning.


----------



## chic (Jan 4, 2022)

John cycling said:


> The problem is that they're not in learning mode, because they always knew the harmful effects from the shots.
> They're in cover up the truth mode, and they've been in that mode from the very beginning.


That's the way I see it also. The knew vaccinating entire populations DURING a pandemic was a bad idea, but they have tried everything to mandate the vaccine everywhere despite the fact that it doesn't work. And don't blame the purebloods for this. That's the worst form of discrimination and failure.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jan 4, 2022)

No vaccine works 100% of the time. Read about on the CDC's website.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Jan 4, 2022)

Simply a marketing campaign. Pretense and residual income streams.


----------



## win231 (Jan 4, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> No vaccine works 100% of the time. Read about on the CDC's website.


That's right.  This one doesn't work _any_ of the time.  
21,790 new Covid cases daily.
http://publichealth.lacounty.gov/media/coronavirus/data/


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 4, 2022)

No, I haven't but I'm sure Kelly Ernby did.  Tragic.

https://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/...y-district-attorney-kelly-ernby-dies/2790991/


----------



## chic (Jan 5, 2022)

win231 said:


> That's right.  This one doesn't work _any_ of the time.
> 21,790 new Covid cases daily.
> http://publichealth.lacounty.gov/media/coronavirus/data/


I think that's because of all the testing going on.


----------



## Alice November (Jan 5, 2022)

🕊🕊


----------



## Alice November (Jan 5, 2022)

John cycling said:


> The problem is that they're not in learning mode, because they always knew the harmful effects from the shots.
> They're in cover up the truth mode, and they've been in that mode from the very beginning.


Why else would they bury their files? They don't want to get sued.


----------



## Alice November (Jan 5, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> No, I haven't but I'm sure Kelly Ernby did.  Tragic.
> 
> https://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/...y-district-attorney-kelly-ernby-dies/2790991/


Could say she died for what she believed in.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 5, 2022)

chic said:


> That's the way I see it also. The knew vaccinating entire populations DURING a pandemic was a bad idea, but they have tried everything to mandate the vaccine everywhere despite the fact that it doesn't work. And don't blame the purebloods for this. That's the worst form of discrimination and failure.


Purebloods?  What is a pureblood?

I agree.  It would have been better to vaccinate the entire population of the world before the pandemic hit, but, you know, our mind readers were all busy dealing with other stuff.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 5, 2022)

win231 said:


> That's right.  This one doesn't work _any_ of the time.
> 21,790 new Covid cases daily.
> http://publichealth.lacounty.gov/media/coronavirus/data/


Yup, of mostly the unvaccinated.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jan 5, 2022)

I guess they had questions about the vaccine.

"Neither of their parents were vaccinated and they both had health issues, son Jonathan Walker, 42, said. He said his dad had kidney problems and other health issues in the past and had recently had part of his foot amputated because of complications from diabetes."

https://www.cnn.com/2022/01/05/us/coronavirus-parents-die-within-48-hours-trnd/index.html


----------



## Shero (Jan 5, 2022)

No!! I have never questioned the use of the vaccine because I know the real reason is to prevent people from ending up in ICU or in a morgue!

It is your choice for now, until the government gets really serious, then it is the choice of the government.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 5, 2022)

Alice November said:


> Could say she died for what she believed in.


What a martyr she was.   And she left behind a husband who, I'm sure, misses her.  I guess he will also die for what he believes in. 

I believe in living my life to the fullest, so I will continue to choose to be vaccinated.

We can agree to disagree.  You do you!


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 6, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> Purebloods?  What is a pureblood?
> 
> I agree.  It would have been better to vaccinate the entire population of the world before the pandemic hit, but, you know, our mind readers were all busy dealing with other stuff.



According to the internet dictionaries, "pureblood" is a term used by anti-vaxxers to indicate those whose blood has not been adulterated by the covid-19 vaccines.  Evidently the term originated somewhere in the Harry Potter books and had something to do with wizards and such.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 6, 2022)

Butterfly said:


> According to the internet dictionaries, "pureblood" is a term used by anti-vaxxers to indicate those whose blood has not been adulterated by the covid-19 vaccines.  Evidently the term originated somewhere in the *Harry Potter books and had something to do with wizards and such.*


Oh cool, that make me a muggle..


----------



## chic (Jan 6, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> Oh cool, that make me a muggle..



Aren't you a pureblood too Becky?  I got tired of being called an anti vaxxer.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 6, 2022)

chic said:


> Aren't you a pureblood too Becky?  I got tired of being called an anti vaxxer.


Dang I got that backwards, your right. I'm not anti vax, just not getting the Covid vaccines. Even better then, I'm not a muggle, I'm a wizard of Hogwart. (Harry Potter movies)   

I just finished watching all 8 movies, I binged watched them.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 6, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> Dang I got that backwards, your right. I'm not anti vax, just not getting the Covid vaccines. Even better then, I'm not a muggle, I'm a wizard of Hogwart. (Harry Potter movies)
> 
> I just finished watching all 8 movies, I binged watched them.


I thought about doing that but I am binge watching other stuff right now and I’ve already see all the potter movies.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 6, 2022)

*The term pureblood sounds racist, to me.*

In the Potter movies it was racist.  Interesting that people who don’t want the Covid-19 vaccines have chosen that particular wording.  Especially since, in the Potter movies, the purebloods lost in the end.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 6, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> I thought about doing that but I am binge watching other stuff right now and I’ve already see all the potter movies.


I've seen them a few times before, these were a Christmas gift and I was bored.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 6, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> *The term pureblood sounds racist, to me.*
> 
> In the Potter movies it was racist.  Interesting that people who don’t want the Covid-19 vaccines have chosen that particular wording.  Especially since, in the Potter movies, the purebloods lost in the end.


Most who died were the evil purebloods. I'm not evil.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 6, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> Most who died were the evil purebloods. I'm not evil.


I do not and can not judge who is evil or not evil


----------



## StarSong (Jan 6, 2022)

People choose interesting words to describe themselves.  When I hear pureblood, I think dogs, not Harry Potter books (which I've read).  

When thinking of dogs and vaccines, my mind wanders to the scourge and heartbreak of rabid dogs being nearly unheard of in the US because of - wait for it - vaccine mandates. 

Just sayin....


----------



## Sunny (Jan 6, 2022)

_Some pure-bloods regarded themselves as superior to those witches and wizards who were born to Muggles and half-bloods. They believed that Muggles were little more than animals and that Muggle-borns, whom they derisively called "Mudbloods", were second-class citizens, inferior and unworthy of being allowed to practise magic. Many also discriminated against half-breeds, giants, werewolves and magical creatures.
_
Or it might make some of us think of certain followers of a certain leader in Germany in the 1930's-40's.


----------



## Tom 86 (Jan 6, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Perhaps when the 10th Booster is made available, this Covid thing will largely be under control.  In the meantime, even the most knowledgeable doctors and scientists are still in "learning mode" as this virus continues to mutate and spread.   All the majority of the people can do is adhere to the recommendations.


  I agree.


----------



## chic (Jan 6, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> Most who died were the evil purebloods. I'm not evil.


I'm not evil either, just fed up with name calling, division and people who don't know exactly what they're doing trying to create a war at a time when we should embrace and support each other in every way we can.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 6, 2022)

StarSong said:


> People choose interesting words to describe themselves.  When I hear pureblood, I think dogs, not Harry Potter books (which I've read).
> 
> When thinking of dogs and vaccines, my mind wanders to the scourge and heartbreak of rabid dogs being nearly unheard of in the US because of - wait for it - vaccine mandates.
> 
> Just sayin....


Guess you missed the 
I was being funny.
Some of us have a sense of humor just sayin....


----------



## StarSong (Jan 6, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> Guess you missed the
> I was being funny.
> Some of us have a sense of humor just sayin....


I was responding to Chic and SeaBreeze.  



chic said:


> That's the way I see it also. The knew vaccinating entire populations DURING a pandemic was a bad idea, but they have tried everything to mandate the vaccine everywhere despite the fact that it doesn't work. And don't blame the purebloods for this. That's the worst form of discrimination and failure.





Butterfly said:


> According to the internet dictionaries, "pureblood" is a term used by anti-vaxxers to indicate those whose blood has not been adulterated by the covid-19 vaccines.  Evidently the term originated somewhere in the Harry Potter books and had something to do with wizards and such.


----------



## Shero (Jan 6, 2022)

Mon Dieu !!!!  The anti-vaxx brigade is getting weirder and more bizarre daily! Pure bloods?


Vaccine skeptics on TikTok are dubbing themselves "pure bloods," much to the amusement of Harry Potter fans, who have explained exactly why the comparison may not be what people think it is.

Although the Harry Potter reference doesn't appear to be specified in any of the popular videos, the term was popularized in the movie franchise. The name refers to a wizard family with a lineage of only wizards, while others are named Muggle-borns or mudbloods.

In the movies, pure-bloods often vowed to keep their families that way, looking down on anyone with Muggle blood in their family. Characters like the Death Eaters and the Malfoy family were regarded as pure-blood supremacists, believing that only those without Muggle blood should be taught wizardry.

https://www.newsweek.com/tiktok-harry-potter-pure-blood-vaccine-covid-anti-viral-video-1630148
.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 6, 2022)

Shero said:


> Mon Dieu !!!!  The anti-vaxx brigade is getting weirder and more bizarre daily! Pure bloods?
> 
> 
> Vaccine skeptics on TikTok are dubbing themselves "pure bloods," much to the amusement of Harry Potter fans, who have explained exactly why the comparison may not be what people think it is.
> ...


Exactly.  The word is racist.


----------



## StillLifeJen (Jan 9, 2022)

Great meme in my opinion:


----------



## chic (Jan 10, 2022)

StillLifeJen said:


> Great meme in my opinion:
> View attachment 202985


Yes. I mean, seriously. How can you learn and problem solve if not allowed to ask questions and debate?  This goes against everything I was taught in college.


----------



## StillLifeJen (Jan 10, 2022)

The Scientific Method as I wuz taught it ... a looong time ago:  (like from this link:  The Scientific Method: Hypothesis to Theory (oakton.edu) )  BTW, if somebody wants to say "I AM SCIENCE" (so you can't criticize me), that is the very essence of ... non-science.  Science is all about studying, testing, communicating, and CRITICIZING.  But I guess that's maybe just my opinion?  ... considering how people seem to think nobody better criticize da science!  whaaa!

Choose and define the natural *phenomenon* that you want to figure out and explain.
Collect information (*data*) about this phenomena by going where the phenomena occur and making observations.  Or, try to replicate this phenomena by means of a test (*experiment*) under controlled conditions (usually in a laboratory) that eliminates interference's from environmental conditions.
After collecting a lot of data, look for patterns in the data.   Attempt to explain these patterns by making a provisional explanation, called a *hypothesis*.
Test the hypothesis by collecting more data to see if the hypothesis continues to show the assumed pattern.  If the data does not support the hypothesis, it must be changed, or rejected in favor of a better one.  In collecting data, one must NOT ignore data that contradicts the hypothesis in favor of only supportive data.  _(That is called "cherry-picking" and is commonly used by pseudo-scientists attempting to scam people unfamiliar with the scientific method.  A good example of this fraud is shown by the so-called "creationists," who start out with a pre-conceived conclusion - a geologically young, 6,000 year old earth, and then cherry-pick only evidence that supports their views, while ignoring or rejecting overwhelming evidence of a much older earth.)_
If a refined hypothesis survives all attacks on it and is the best existing explanation for a particular phenomenon, it is then elevated to the status of a *theory*.
A theory is subject to modification and even rejection if there is overwhelming evidence that disproves it and/or supports another, better theory.   Therefore, a theory is not an eternal or perpetual truth.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 10, 2022)

Anyone can criticize the scientist, but if one is an arm chair buffoon don't think that person's idiotic opinion is worth anything.  The testing and critique comes from other scientists, generally not laymen, although of course it is possible.

Today, because of internet, everyone thinks they're a genius.  Big Mistake.  Not now and never have been despite the new access.


----------



## StillLifeJen (Jan 10, 2022)

Yep, that's why there are other scientists posting all over da place about the vaccines.  At least, I've noticed this.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 10, 2022)

StillLifeJen said:


> Great meme in my opinion:
> View attachment 202985


Agreed.  It's a great meme.  Especially since Laurence Fishburne, the badass actor whose face it features, not only got vaccinated, he volunteered for more than one Columbia public health PSA educational videos about Covid.  





https://www.publichealth.columbia.e...e-campaign-asks-new-yorkers-roll-your-sleeves


----------



## StillLifeJen (Jan 10, 2022)

Well we all know being a celebrity means you have a whole lotta OPINIONS and not concerned about sharing 'em.  On the other hand, how great is an actor's opinion?  on acting?  purty good!  on other stuff?  well, depends on what it has to do with ACTING.  Nevertheless, the meaning of the meme about SCIENCE is great and continues great, couldda been some other actor, who the actor is ... doesn't matter, to me at least.  Might make a difference to some people.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 10, 2022)

Right at the start of the Pandemic when lockdowns were rife (and they didn’t work as two years later Covid is still here) we were sold vaccines as the way of getting our lives back.
Here in Wales,and in many other places,where the vast majority have at least two jabs and in many instances three,restrictions are still in place.
So despite having been jabbed three times so I can have a life I again find myself banned from the things I enjoy because freedoms that were temporarily returned have been taken away again.
So I question why I and everyone  else who believed vaccination meant freedom bothered getting vaccinated at all for a virus with a greater than 99% recovery rate.
I only got vaccinated because I feared I would be banned from things if I didn’t.
Turned out I’m banned anyway.
So I have become an anti-vaxxer because vaccination,at least in my part of the UK does not mean freedom.
I may have entirely different thoughts if I lived in England where life is pretty much normal.
So I do question the use of vaccines because they haven’t led to what we were told they would.


----------



## chic (Jan 10, 2022)

Furryanimal said:


> Right at the start of the Pandemic when lockdowns were rife (and they didn’t work as two years later Covid is still here) we were sold vaccines as the way of getting our lives back.
> Here in Wales,and in many other places,where the vast majority have at least two jabs and in many instances three,restrictions are still in place.
> So despite having been jabbed three times so I can have a life I again find myself banned from the things I enjoy because freedoms that were temporarily returned have been taken away again.
> So I question why I and everyone  else who believed vaccination meant freedom bothered getting vaccinated at all for a virus with a greater than 99% recovery rate.
> ...


Furry I'm so sorry all this is happening to you. My brother and SIL feel the same as you do about the vaccines now. How can anybody deny the reality of the situation at this point? I just don't know. It seems all about control over a population and not about anyone's health and freedom.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jan 10, 2022)

No, they are not vaccines, they are not curing anything. 
 Many people are now standing up to say no. (some using very colorful words.)  TTC in Toronto just let go 350 people that refused to get the shots. Quebec now requires proof of the shots when you want some booze or drugs. 
    This is starting to grow...


----------



## win231 (Jan 10, 2022)

Furryanimal said:


> Right at the start of the Pandemic when lockdowns were rife (and they didn’t work as two years later Covid is still here) we were sold vaccines as the way of getting our lives back.
> Here in Wales,and in many other places,where the vast majority have at least two jabs and in many instances three,restrictions are still in place.
> So despite having been jabbed three times so I can have a life I again find myself banned from the things I enjoy because freedoms that were temporarily returned have been taken away again.
> So I question why I and everyone  else who believed vaccination meant freedom bothered getting vaccinated at all for a virus with a greater than 99% recovery rate.
> ...


Your reason for getting vaccinated is the same reason most people chose to get vaccinated.  
They know how to sell a bill of goods & it worked - for most people.
At my doctor visit last year, he said, _"Well, when we're all vaccinated, we can get back to normal living."  _He was programmed just like most of us.


----------



## StillLifeJen (Jan 10, 2022)

Archbishop Vigano said it excellently:  (my opinion, this is worthwhile to talk about, huh?)  "Let’s Respond to Corruption with Honesty, to Lies with Truth, to Self-Interest with Generous Dedication to Public Affairs" - Archbishop Vigano's Latest Defense of Individual Rights in Response to New World Order (thegatewaypundit.com)


----------



## chic (Jan 10, 2022)

win231 said:


> Your reason for getting vaccinated is the same reason most people chose to get vaccinated.
> They know how to sell a bill of goods & it worked - for most people.
> At my doctor visit last year, he said, _"Well, when we're all vaccinated, we can get back to normal living."  _He was programmed just like most of us.


Dr. Robert Malone, who is now vilified as an anti vaxxer says mass innoculations of populations is what is causing all the variants and that vaccinated people are more likely to contract them so what we suspected is probably reality.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 10, 2022)

Over the past year, or so, I've read many "theories" about this Covid, and my imagination has come up with one of my own.

About 5 years ago, the leaders of the world nations had a series of "Top Secret" teleconferences where they agreed that Climate Change and Overpopulation were quickly moving the world towards a disaster.  All efforts to control those issues were proving futile, so reducing the population and human consumption/pollution was the Only way to resolve these issues.

China already had years of research in biological warfare at its lab in Wuhan, so they all agreed to let China lead the research on a solution.  China found a new virus, and captured a large swarm of bats, which they injected with Covid and released.  The results were immediate and the virus began spreading at a rapid pace.

However, this virus was not only infecting the average people, but also the rich and powerful.  So, a second Major effort was created at the drug companies to create a drug that would reduce the risk for getting infected.  However, as this virus spread, and mutated, it began to override the effectiveness of the first shots, so the process began to evolve into a need to get multiple vaccinations, so as to protect those deemed necessary to maintain the global economies.

Meanwhile, the media was enlisted to spread an endless series of false information that would make millions hesitant to take the vaccines, and this process will continue for quite some time.....Until nearly 1/3rd of the global populations are eliminated.

When about 2 billion succumb to this virus...especially those deemed unnecessary to maintain the global economies are "eliminated", Only Then will a "cure" be "found" that will effectively put an end to Covid.  I expect that this process will take at least another 5 or 6 years, and we'll be ""Boosted" several more times, in the interim.  

OK...How's that for another "conspiracy" theory????  It makes as much sense, IMO, as some of the BS I've read.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 10, 2022)

Furryanimal said:


> Right at the start of the Pandemic when lockdowns were rife (and they didn’t work as two years later Covid is still here) we were sold vaccines as the way of getting our lives back.
> Here in Wales,and in many other places,where the vast majority have at least two jabs and in many instances three,restrictions are still in place.
> So despite having been jabbed three times so I can have a life I again find myself banned from the things I enjoy because freedoms that were temporarily returned have been taken away again.
> So I question why I and everyone  else who believed vaccination meant freedom bothered getting vaccinated at all for a virus with a greater than 99% recovery rate.
> ...


I am amazed that people who clearly sold this as the answer the ONLY way to return to normal .... many many bought into that and yet here we are same place same issues.    
Now you must submit to never ending boosters .. meaning their is NO end... 

Once again i have seen articles and people say it is all the unvaccinated...................... but clearly many have  either changed their mind and got a shot ... or forced to or lose their jobs....... the un-vaccinated numbers are SHRINKING. The case numbers exploding

If you buy media the un- vaccinated are dying so fast it is frightening and you must pull up your sleeve even before heading to the pharmacy.........

No vaccine is perfect and I agree. 
IF FDA would release their papers we could read if the shots were ONLY  designed  to make disease milder which would classify it as a TREATMENT NOT a  just a PREVENTATIVE measure. 
Guess if any of us are here 75 years from now we might find out. 

but for so many who  know that it was sold as you will not catch it and in the super rare instance you still get sick ............ it will be mild now that rare is not so rare the same folks are going along with and like a PARROT repeating it was ONLY DESIGNED to make cases mild .....

Then why was it not used as a treatment  as well   ......for those who were/ are  ill.  
IMO treatments were produced and used  for  past diseases .............BEFORE a vaccine was pushed.

For many it is the deception and ever changing narrative......... that bred ideas / theories  that something is not adding up....


----------



## chic (Jan 11, 2022)

Jeni said:


> I am amazed that people who clearly sold this as the answer the ONLY way to return to normal .... many many bought into that and yet here we are same place same issues.
> Now you must submit to never ending boosters .. meaning their is NO end...
> 
> Once again i have seen articles and people say it is all the unvaccinated...................... but clearly many have  either changed their mind and got a shot ... or forced to or lose their jobs....... the un-vaccinated numbers are SHRINKING. The case numbers exploding
> ...


I think when they change the definition of words in the dictionary to fit their narrative I am concerned. When they force the vaccine on people who don't want it to keep their job or to travel, I am concerned again. When we see the countries most heavily masked and vaccinated having the worst number of covid cases after two years, I am deeply concerned. And we are all seeing this. Now they want to vaccinate children because they think this will stop the spread of Omicron. 

Nothing we are doing will stop the spread of this virus. It's an aerosol virus. Either we go back to square one, admit we messed up and try something different or learn to live with covid like the flu.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Brookswood (Jan 17, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> You can not actually drink distilled water, I think it might be poisonous



Oxygen is necessary for life.  But, if we breathed 100% oxygen at normal air pressure it would destroy our bodies.   Rice is eaten by many people. Yet it contains arsenic.     Most grains probaby have some insect parts in them.   On and on it goes......  

Don't be fooled by the fools who fool themselves.   They think they are so smart, *they often sound very confident*, but in reality they are living breathing examples of the Dunning-Kruger Effect.



> The Dunning-Kruger effect is a* cognitive bias in which people wrongly overestimate their knowledge or ability in a specific area*. This tends to occur because a lack of self-awareness prevents them from accurately assessing their own skills.


To put it more simply, they are not smart enough to know they aren't smart.

It's all too easy to fall into the Dunning-Kruger trap.  I certainly have. When you crawl out of it, you have learned a valuable lesson in humility. And your smarter for the experience, IMO.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 18, 2022)

Brookswood said:


> Oxygen is necessary for life.  But, if we breathed 100% oxygen at normal air pressure it would destroy our bodies.   Rice is eaten by many people. Yet it contains arsenic.     Most grains probaby have some insect parts in them.   On and on it goes......
> 
> Don't be fooled by the fools who fool themselves.   They think they are so smart, *they often sound very confident*, but in reality they are living breathing examples of the Dunning-Kruger Effect.
> 
> ...


I have no ideal what you mean; but then, despite my ID which is high, I have always known I was not ”smart”.  However, my mother has always assured me that I have an incredible “smart mouth” .  One of the reasons she mentioned as to why she beat so much as a child.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 18, 2022)

I have my 2 jabs and also the booster.  However, I still have to be masked.  Now, I have serious thoughts of not having anymore chemicals in my body.  How many more jabs do we need?  4,5,6,7,8,9,10?  When will all this madness stop?  Only when the people start shouting, ENOUGH IS ENOUGH!


----------



## win231 (Jan 18, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> I have my 2 jabs and also the booster.  However, I still have to be masked.  Now, I have serious thoughts of not having anymore chemicals in my body.  How many more jabs do we need?  4,5,6,7,8,9,10?  When will all this madness stop?  Only when the people start shouting, ENOUGH IS ENOUGH!


On the other hand, many people interpret the constant stream of additional vaccines as _"They're really helping us fix this."_


----------



## Jeni (Jan 18, 2022)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/relied-rapid-coronavirus-tests-gather-214812046.html

They relied on rapid coronavirus tests to gather safely. Some wish they hadn't.​
The Food and Drug Administration acknowledged the issue on Dec. 28, noting that "early data suggests that antigen tests do detect the omicron variant but may have reduced sensitivity." A week later, a small preprint study that has not yet been peer-reviewed found the rapid tests failed to detect the virus on day zero and day one after infection for 30 individuals in New York and San Francisco. In 28 of those cases, PCR tests indicated that the patients' virus levels were high enough on those days to make them infectious. (Several authors of the study serve as unpaid board members of SalivaDirect, a PCR test protocol affiliated with the Yale School of Public Health.)

A much larger preprint study from researchers in California that looked at 731 samples found that Abbott's BinaxNOW rapid test performed about as well in detecting infections caused by the omicron variant as it had for those caused by other variants, especially among people with symptoms. But the tests failed to detect about 10% of lab-confirmed positive cases among asymptomatic people, who may have been tested very early in their infections.

"Our data support the recommendation for repeat rapid antigen testing for persons at risk for covid-19 who have an initial negative BinaxNOW result," the researchers said.



So they know there is problems the test not very accurate but want people to do a series of tests .........
Is it just me or do others hear the cha-ching by these test companies....... 
good deal to sell million upon millions to be taxpayer funded (not Free) to government and if you use your 4 you will go buy more ...


----------

